# Finished Off the Last of the Chrome



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

On a scale of 1-10, 10 being the most difficult, how hard is it to get all of the pieces out? I currently have the chrome around my grill covered with black vinyl, but I'm considering attempting this.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd say maybe a 5. Just time consuming. If you would like i can do a full 'write up' on dissembling it with pictures since I haven't re assembled it yet.


----------



## loops120 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes plz doo! Anyone done the sill chrome trim yet I'm going full murder


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

I vote full write up too. I won't have much time out on the city streets (with no garage) to get this disassembled, painted,and back together. So I just wanna know some of the stuff before I start tearing into it.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

loops120 said:


> Yes plz doo! Anyone done the sill chrome trim yet I'm going full murder


A lot of ppl have done the window sill trim. It's the easiest. You literally just pull it off. I have all my chrome black now.



Monath said:


> I vote full write up too. I won't have much time out on the city streets (with no garage) to get this disassembled, painted,and back together. So I just wanna know some of the stuff before I start tearing into it.


I actually did one earlier. Here it is. Let me know if you have any questions. I've torn it apart several times now.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

More pics of my plasti dip spree.


----------



## Vaux (Sep 16, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> A lot of ppl have done the window sill trim. It's the easiest. You literally just pull it off. I have all my chrome black now.


Im little scared to just pop those things off. They seem like they don't come off easy at all!??
Did you use a flathead screw driver to get them off?? did they pop back in easy?

Plz help, ive already tried taping and using newspaper to block the plastic dip spray, but that didn't turn out so well. If i can just get those **** things off it would be a breeze.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Vaux said:


> Im little scared to just pop those things off. They seem like they don't come off easy at all!??
> Did you use a flathead screw driver to get them off?? did they pop back in easy?
> 
> Plz help, ive already tried taping and using newspaper to block the plastic dip spray, but that didn't turn out so well. If i can just get those **** things off it would be a breeze.


Just grab one end and pull straight up. Then work you're way down the door. You won't brake it. It will slide right off. All doors are the same but the triangle pieces behind the back windows are glued in so you're better off taping those pieces off. Don't use a screw driver you will scratch something. When you go to put them back on you just line them up and push them back down. It's like a long upside down U shaped piece.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Vaux said:


> Im little scared to just pop those things off. They seem like they don't come off easy at all!??
> Did you use a flathead screw driver to get them off?? did they pop back in easy?
> 
> Plz help, ive already tried taping and using newspaper to block the plastic dip spray, but that didn't turn out so well. If i can just get those **** things off it would be a breeze.


If you want I can run outside and take a picture of what I'm talking about but it's a very simple process.


----------



## Vaux (Sep 16, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> If you want I can run outside and take a picture of what I'm talking about but it's a very simple process.


Yes, Please! I would appreciate it.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Vaux said:


> Yes, Please! I would appreciate it.


Just grab one end and pull up.








Then work your way down the door.








Here is a pic of the piece upside down. You can see the groove that it sets in against the door.


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks that helps me out too!


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Monath said:


> Thanks that helps me out too!


You're welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

How do the triangle pieces come off ?double sides tape or clips?


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

CyclonicWrath said:


> How do the triangle pieces come off ?double sides tape or clips?


They are glued on. You can just pull them off then re apply the adhesive. I taped them off.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

How do the triangle pieces come off ?double sides tape or clips?


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey, is the bowtie split into multiple pieces when you take the front apart? As in, the chrome and yellow able to be two pieces or is it one solid piece?


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

TimSmith26 said:


> Hey, is the bowtie split into multiple pieces when you take the front apart? As in, the chrome and yellow able to be two pieces or is it one solid piece?


Well, if you haven't found out yet, it is two separate pieces. I have How To thread on replacing them. I deeply apologize for being a months late. Just haven't been on here in awhile.

Click 'Black Billet Bowties' in my sig for the thread.


----------

